# Artikel von BUFFED.de



## Yamir (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo, ehrenwertes BUFFED.de Team  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich möchte zuerst einen Dank aussprechen für diese sehr informatifen, unterhaltsamen und sehr gut gemachten Clips die ihr in letzter Zeit gemacht habt!

Ich besuche Eure Site echt gern und würde mich über ''Fan-Artikel'' übelst freuen! Bedruckte Kleider mit dem BUFFED-Logo oder kleine/grosse Aukleber zum Beispiel..?

Das wäre so mein Gedanke und Wunsch.



liebe Grüsse

Yamir


----------



## Shagya (11. Januar 2007)

Ja das is doch mal ne idee^^

ich find das T-Shirt mit dem Questfragezeichen toll oder nem Buffed logo, oder Gleich das ganze buffed-team aufm rücken.

*alles lehr kauf*  *meehr will*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfotenhauer (11. Januar 2007)

Shagya schrieb:


> Ja das is doch mal ne idee^^
> 
> ich find das T-Shirt mit dem Questfragezeichen toll oder nem Buffed logo, oder Gleich das ganze buffed-team aufm rücken.
> 
> ...



dazu mein vroschlag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (11. Januar 2007)

Gefällt mir nicht. Zu aufdringlich. Die Idee ansich finde ich aber nett, sofern wirklich lustige Sprüche drauf sind.


----------



## Pfotenhauer (11. Januar 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Gefällt mir nicht. Zu aufdringlich. Die Idee ansich finde ich aber nett, sofern wirklich lustige Sprüche drauf sind.



hatte nicht viel zeit mir was auszudenken. sollte ja nur ne anregung sein. 

Man könnte ja die Wichtelsprüche drauf drucken - dann wäre es ja im RL tragbar. z.b. für Arbeit - "Das ist nicht Teil meines Vertrags.." 
oder wenn der Nachbar sich mal wieder wegen zu lauter Musik beschwert - "Können wir nicht einfach Freunde sein?"


----------



## Shagya (11. Januar 2007)

Pfotenhauer schrieb:


> Man könnte ja die Wichtelsprüche drauf drucken - dann wäre es ja im RL tragbar. z.b. für Arbeit - "Das ist nicht Teil meines Vertrags.."
> oder wenn der Nachbar sich mal wieder wegen zu lauter Musik beschwert - "Können wir nicht einfach Freunde sein?"



lol, klasse idee^^

die shirts oben sin acuh für mich ein bissl zu aufdringlich, man sollte sich für eins entscheiden. ich fänd ein schirt coll wo hinten ein fragzeichen is, nur so, das nur "insider" die wowo kennen, wissen was es heißt und sich schlapplachen können das einer mit sowas rumläuft^^

allerdings die frontansicht is irgentwie cool. vielleicht nich so über die ganze front, etwas mehr aufgelockert udn ich nehms^^

ein angebot wär auhc seinen char auf ein shirt zu haben. jeze so wie die visitenkarten so ähnlich.

ach man kann so viel machen. stellt mich jemand ein als desiner für wow- und buffed-mode *fg*


----------



## Pagan (11. Januar 2007)

Pfotenhauer schrieb:


> hatte nicht viel zeit mir was auszudenken. sollte ja nur ne anregung sein.
> 
> Man könnte ja die Wichtelsprüche drauf drucken - dann wäre es ja im RL tragbar. z.b. für Arbeit - "Das ist nicht Teil meines Vertrags.."
> oder wenn der Nachbar sich mal wieder wegen zu lauter Musik beschwert - "Können wir nicht einfach Freunde sein?"



Die würde ich *beide *kaufen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yamir (13. Januar 2007)

Ja bei den Beta-/Buffed.Shows hatten sie auch T-Shirts mir ihrem Logo darauf. Ich würde mir eigentlich sowas vorstellen, vielleicht mit einem witzigen Insiderspruch auf dem Rücken.
Natürlich kann man bei verschiedenen Anbieter auch die gewünschten Bilder und Texte aufdrucken lassen, was natürlich nicht den selben Wert hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man sich darüber nicht einig wird was bedruckt werden soll, könnte man beispielsweise einen ''Wettbewerb'' hier auf der Page veranstalten. Es gibt bestimmt irgendwelche Seiten die uns dann die Möglichkeit geben, Êntwürfe bildlich darzustellen. Der Entwurf des Gewinners kriegt dann die Drucklizens und der Künstler selbst eine Tafel Schokolade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Freundliche Grüsse ans Buffed-Team


Yamir


----------



## Valkum (13. Januar 2007)

Wie wärs mit sienem Char namen/visitenkarte. und aufm rücken das buffed logo + nemm lustigen sprcuh


----------



## Yamir (13. Januar 2007)

Der eigene Charakter sollte meiner Meinung wegbleiben. Ein Gruppenfoto von Buffed.de hinten am Rücken und vorne auf der Brust das Logo vielleicht.

Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind: ich suche verzweifelt Walpapers von Euch Buffis!





Liebe Grüsse

Yamir


----------



## Zidinjo (13. Januar 2007)

Jo wäre nicht schlecht so auf dem Rücken sein Nickname und den so ein Buffed logo daneben oder so was .Bin dabei wenn so was auf der Homepage verkauft wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Buffed.de ist die beste seite auf der WELT


----------

